# Κατεδαφίσεις νεοκλασικών



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...
> Και για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα τι κατεδαφίζαμε κάποτε για αντιπαροχή (όχι τις καλύβες των φτωχών αλλά τα σπίτια των πλουσίων), δείτε εδώ, κι εδώ (αυτά εξαφανίστηκαν όλα την τελευταία 15ετία), κι εδώ.



Επειδή γνωρίζω καλά περίπτωση κατοικίας ακριβώς σαν της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας (χτισμένης στις αρχές του περασμένου, του 20ού αιώνα), ήθελα μόνο να υπενθυμίσω την παράμετρο της επισκευής και της συντήρησης σε ένα κτίσμα που το έδερναν επί έναν αιώνα σχεδόν τα στοιχεία της φύσης και κυρίως οι σεισμοί. Για το συγκεκριμένο που αναφέρω, το κόστος των απαραίτητων επισκευών ώστε να γίνει ξανά κατοικήσιμο με ασφάλεια ήταν απαγορευτικό, οπότε, αφού τα 'φαγε τα ψωμιά του και παρά τις προσπάθειες των ιδιοκτητών - οι οποίοι τη μέρα που κατεδαφίστηκε, έκλαιγαν με μαύρο δάκρυ σαν να έχαναν άνθρωπο, έχοντας ζήσει κι αναθρέψει τρεις γενιές σ' εκείνο το σπίτι - δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε κάποια τράπεζα ή οργανισμός ικανός να αντέξει τέτοιο κόστος, κατεδαφίστηκε πριν από 12 χρόνια. Δεν λέω ότι όλα είναι έτσι, μόνο ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντοτε όπως τα βλέπουμε απ' έξω. Για άλλη κουβέντα, σε άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα τι κατεδαφίζαμε κάποτε για αντιπαροχή (όχι τις καλύβες των φτωχών αλλά τα σπίτια των πλουσίων), δείτε εδώ, κι εδώ (αυτά εξαφανίστηκαν όλα την τελευταία 15ετία), κι εδώ.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει υπερβολική ευαισθησία για τα αρχοντικά και νεοκλασικά που χάθηκαν. Ναι, οι πολυκατοικίες που τα αντικατέστησαν είναι απαίσιες, αλλά τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά ήταν καταδικασμένα, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Όλα τα κτήρια κατασκευάζονται με περιορισμένο χρόνο ζωής (συνήθως 60 χρόνια για τις οικοδομές) αλλά ενώ σε χώρες όπως η Αγγλία μπορούν πρακτικά να κρατήσουν περισσότερο, εμείς είμαστε σε σεισμογενή χώρα. Όσα κτήρια δεν χτίστηκαν με αντισεισμικούς δείκτες, όπως πολλά από τα τότε κτήρια, δεν θα μπορούσαν να αντέξουν πολύ περισσότερο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Το ένα από τα κτίρια στις φωτογραφίες καταστράφηκε από σεισμό και κατεδαφίστηκε. Ένα άλλο εγκαταλείφθηκε γιατί πέθαναν όλοι. Επίσης, το κτίριο που στεγάζει την αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία της Πάτρας ήταν εγκαταλειμμένο δεκαετίες κι όταν τελικά έπεσε η σκεπή του κλπ τότε θυμήθηκαν να το αναστηλώσουν, με κόστος προφανώς πολλαπλάσιο από ότι αν είχε γίνει νωρίτερα, στην ουσία το ξαναχτίσανε. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί. 

Εντάξει, δεν θα σωθούν όλα, θα μπορούσαν όμως να έχουν σωθεί τα πιο χαρακτηριστικά της πόλης. Για παράδειγμα στην κεντρική πλατεία (Γεωργίου)
Η πλατεία σήμερα:

 
Και όπως τη θυμάμαι εγώ (ακόμα δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι κόψανε τα δέντρα)

Και όπως ήτανε πριν τα γκρεμίσουν. Τα περισσότερα είναι έργα του Τσίλλερ, αν και αυτά που δεν είναι είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο ωραία σπίτια. 

Το βασικό πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι και οι πολυκατοικίες που χτίσαμε στη θέση τους κάποια μέρα θα καταστραφούν, αλλά επειδή σε κάθε κτίριο έχεις πλέον δεκαπέντε ιδιοκτήτες δεν θα γίνει τόσο εύκολα όσο με έναν ιδιοκτήτη, και θα μένουμε σε όλο και πιο χάλια σπίτια, γιατί κανένας δεν θέλει να πληρώσει για επισκευές. Κι αυτό το λέω σαν ιδιοκτήτρια διαμερίσματος 40 ετών. Και θέλω να πληρώσω για επισκευές, αλλά δεν θέλει κανένας γείτονάς μου.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Ακόμα δεν έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε το μπετόν να γερνά. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Δεν είναι θέμα επισκευών, είναι θέμα πολεοδομίας. Όταν έρθει η ώρα της, η οικοδομή θα πέσει ό,τι κι αν λένε οι ιδιοκτήτες (παίρνω σαν δεδομένο ότι η πολεοδομία *δεν* ρίχνει πασιέντζες αντί να δουλεύει). Μερικά από τα παλιά αρχοντικά είχαν χτιστεί με σεισμική προστασία, αλλά δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα όχι. Η συντήρησή τους κοστίζει αρκετά και πάλι δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν θα γίνει σκόνη στον πρώτο μεγάλο σεισμό.



bernardina said:


> Ακόμα δεν έχουμε αρχίσει να βλέπουμε το μπετόν να γερνά. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον...



Το οπλισμένο μπετό* είναι εξαιρετικά ανθεκτικό στους σεισμούς, εξαιτίας του ατσάλινου οπλισμού του. Φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που παίζει ρόλο, έχουμε και τα θεμέλια και διάφορες αντισεισμικές τεχνικές και "αντιγηραντικές" τεχνικές για να διατηρείται ένα κτήριο όσο χρειάζεται. Πολλές οικοδομές στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι γερασμένες και θα έπρεπε να τις γκρεμίσουν εδώ και τώρα, γιατί στον πρώτο μεγάλο σεισμό το κέντρο θα γίνει χαλκομανία. Αλλά παίζουν πασιέντζες.


* που οι παλιοί επιμένουν να γράφουν _*ωπλισμένο*_, γιατί προφανώς υπάρχει εμφανής διαφορά μεταξύ αρχαίου και νέου παρακειμένου σ' αυτήν την μετοχή.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Εννοούσα και αισθητικά πέρα από στατικά. Νομίζω πως αλλιώς "γερνάει" η πέτρα, το μάρμαρο, το ξύλο, κι αλλιώς το μπετό.

Επίσης θα έχει ενδιαφέρον όταν θα πρέπει ν' αρχίσουν να γκρεμίζονται πολυπολυόροφα (σικ) μπετονένια κτήρια που στέκονται σφηνωμένα μεσοτοιχία με άλλα. Η χαρά του implosion άραγε;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2013)

Το μετέφερα εδώ - αν έχετε ιδέες για τίτλο, shoot!

Εγώ θα ήθελα να συμφωνήσω με τον Δαιμάνο, πάντως. Ξέρω κι εγώ αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις. Το κόστος συντήρησης ισοδυναμεί, μερικές φορές, με αγορά νέου σπιτιού. Μόνο να σκεφτείτε: αντικατάσταση κουφωμάτων, μόνωση, ηλεκτρικά, υδραυλικά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εννοούσα και αισθητικά πέρα από στατικά. Νομίζω πως αλλιώς "γερνάει" η πέτρα, το μάρμαρο, το ξύλο, κι αλλιώς το μπετό.
> 
> Επίσης θα έχει ενδιαφέρον όταν θα πρέπει ν' αρχίσουν να γκρεμίζονται πολυπολυόροφα (σικ) μπετονένια κτήρια που στέκονται σφηνωμένα μεσοτοιχία με άλλα. Η χαρά του implosion άραγε;



Α, ναι, το μπετό είναι απαίσιο. Αν και το μπετό είναι απαίσιο ακόμα και νέο, σε αντίθεση με την πέτρα, το μάρμαρο, το ξύλο, το τούβλο και βασικά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Όσο για τις μεσοτοιχίες, εάν δεν πρόκειται για συνομήλικες οικοδομές, η νεότερη την έχει πατήσει, γιατί αναγκαστικά θα πάει να συναντήσει την γειτόνισσά της. Για implosion δεν ξέρω, γιατί θέλει εκπαιδευμένη ομάδα και πολύ προετοιμασία ενώ κοστίζει και πολύ. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται σε πολύ ψηλά ή μεγάλα κτήρια (γήπεδα, εργοστάσια, κτλ). Δεν νομίζω να έμπαινε κανείς στον κόπο να ρίξει με εκρηκτικά κάτι μικρότερο από 20όροφη.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Α, όχι. Δεν συμφωνώ πως το μπετό είναι πάντα απαίσιο. Φταίει που το έχουμε συσχετίσει με τη νεοελληνική ακαλαισθησία του εργολάβου.

Αντίθετα, μπορεί να είναι μεγαλειώδες


----------



## Marinos (Apr 11, 2013)

Έχω δει κατεδάφιση πολυκατοικίας σφηνωμένης μεσοτοιχία (έλειπαν οι τούβλινοι τοίχοι βέβαια, αλλά σιγά το δύσκολο). Ένας μήνας (τουλάχιστον) ασταμάτητο κομπρεσέρ. Κατακαλόκαιρο, και να μην μπορείς να ανοίξεις τα παράθυρα.


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 11, 2013)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι, εκτός από τη φθορά, τα περισσότερα παλιά κτίρια έχουν και το πρόβλημα ότι είναι "άρρωστα" από ενεργειακή άποψη.
Ο Νέος Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός του 2012 (που δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα αντικατασταθεί ή όχι), εισάγει τον ορισμό της "απόσυρσης" (σχέση με τα αυτοκίνητα, μήπως ; ) - άρθρο 2, παρ.7:
"Απόσυρση κτιρίου είναι η κατεδάφιση κτιρίου κύριας χρήσης, ενεργειακής κατηγορίας χαμηλότερης του επιτρεπόμενου ορίου που προβλέπεται στους σχετικούς κανονισμούς και η αντικατάστασή του με κτίριο που πληροί τις σχετικές προϋποθέσεις".
Στο άρθρο 10, μάλιστα, δίνει κίνητρα για αποσύρσεις (εκτός διατηρητέων, φυσικά).
Τώρα, ο τρόπος "απόσυρσης" των πολυκατοικιών είναι ένα άλλο τεράστιο θέμα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Φανταστείτε όταν θα γεράσουν οι ουρανοξύστες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Σε λίγο θα γίνει πάνδημο αίτημα να γκρεμίζουμε τη χώρα τετράγωνο τετράγωνο και να την ξαναχτίζουμε, επειδή δεν θα μας έχει μείνει [ή δεν θα ξέρουμε] τίποτε άλλο να κάνουμε...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Μακάρι να γκρεμίζαμε μερικά τετράγωνα σ' αυτή την πόλη μπας και παίρναμε επιτέλους αέρα. Και, όχι, δεν θα ήθελα και καλά στη θέση τους σούπερντούπερουαου πάρκα. Μια παλιά καλή αλάνα να κλωτσάνε τα παιδιά μια μπάλα θα μου έφτανε.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει υπερβολική ευαισθησία για τα αρχοντικά και νεοκλασικά που χάθηκαν. Ναι, οι πολυκατοικίες που τα αντικατέστησαν είναι απαίσιες, αλλά τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά ήταν καταδικασμένα, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Όλα τα κτήρια κατασκευάζονται με περιορισμένο χρόνο ζωής (συνήθως 60 χρόνια για τις οικοδομές) αλλά ενώ σε χώρες όπως η Αγγλία μπορούν πρακτικά να κρατήσουν περισσότερο, εμείς είμαστε σε σεισμογενή χώρα. Όσα κτήρια δεν χτίστηκαν με αντισεισμικούς δείκτες, όπως πολλά από τα τότε κτήρια, δεν θα μπορούσαν να αντέξουν πολύ περισσότερο.


Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, με την κατάλληλη συντήρηση (λέξη άγνωστη σε όλους τους τομείς της ελληνικής πολιτείας) δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να γκρεμιστούν. Όπως έγραψε ο Δαιμαν χρειάζονται (πολλά) χρήματα. Ο αντισεισμικός κανονισμός μπορεί να άλλαξε και να έγινε πιο αυστηρός αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τα παλιά κτήρια είναι προς κατάρρευση. Οι προσθήκες αφορούν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και μπορούν να γίνουν επεμβάσεις σε παλιές οικοδομές ώστε να καλύπτονται. Επίσης, δεν χρειάζεται καν να κρατηθεί το ίδιο το κτήριο αλλά μπορεί να σωθεί μόνον η πρόσοψη.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Κάθε φορά που ανοίγει μια τέτοια συζήτηση συλλογίζομαι την περίπτωση του Νέου Φαλήρου και καίγεται η καρδιά μου.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μακάρι να γκρεμίζαμε μερικά τετράγωνα σ' αυτή την πόλη μπας και παίρναμε επιτέλους αέρα. Και, όχι, δεν θα ήθελα και καλά στη θέση τους σούπερντούπερουαου πάρκα. Μια παλιά καλή αλάνα να κλωτσάνε τα παιδιά μια μπάλα θα μου έφτανε.


Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την συμπάθεια που, και καλά, δείχνουν οι Έλληνες στην αλάνα. _Και καλά_ λέω γιατί δεν πρόκειται στ' αλήθεια για συμπάθεια προς την αλάνα αλλά για νοσταλγία της παιδικής τους ηλικίας. Όπως άλλοι που νοσταλγούν την μπομπότα...όταν είσαι παιδί όλα είναι ωραία 

Η αλάνα είναι ένα απαράδεκτο πολεοδομικό γεγονός. Είναι μια τρύπα στην πόλη και στον δημόσιο χώρο. Σε μία ανθρώπινη πόλη τα παιδιά κλωτσάνε την μπάλα σε πάρκα με γρασίδια και δένδρα και όχι σε αλάνες με σκουπίδια και κοτρόνες.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Ίσως γιατί η αλάνα της παιδικής μου ηλικίας είχε ντενεκέδες με τριανταφυλλιές και γατάκια και σκαμνιά για να κάθονται οι κουρασμένοι. Όχι σκουπίδια και κοτρόνες. Κι αν κάποιος τολμούσε να πετάξει κάτι του φώναζαν εν χορώ: έτσι κάνεις σπίτι σου; Και γινόταν παντζάρι.
Ίσως γι΄αυτό.
Τώρα η αλάνα είναι παρκάκι με σπασμένα και καμένα ξύλινα παγκάκια, ένα άγαλμα γεμάτο γκραφίτι (από τα κακά, όχι τα καλά) και χρησιμοποιημένες σύριγγες.
Προφανώς δεν ήταν όλα ωραία όταν ήμουν παιδί. Μπορώ να θυμηθώ αμέτρητα άσκημα. Η αλάνα μας όμως ήταν.

Να μην τσουβαλιάζουμε, ίσως;


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2013)

η αλάνα είχε παγκάκια;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> η αλάνα είχε παγκάκια;



Πόσο καθοριστικό είναι αυτό; 

Τα σκαμνιά δεν σου κάνουν; ;)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2013)

άκυρο, λάθος κατάλαβα.

Κοίτα, η δική σας αλάνα μπορεί να ήταν περιποιημένη, κάτι που δείχνει μια υγιή κοινωνία που ενδιαφέρεται για τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο της. Ουσιαστικά μιλάς για ένα πάρκο, στημένο με εθελοντική πρωτοβουλία. 

Οι αλάνες που γνώρισα εγώ, και παίζαμε, δεν είχαν τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά. Καμία όμως. Και είχαμε πολλές αλάνες στην γειτονιά. Ήταν αλάνες όνομα και πράμα: ένα χέρσο οικόπεδο με χώμα, πέτρες, λάσπη, σκουπίδια και ενίοτε κανένα παρκαρισμένο αυτοκίνητο. Στη συνέχεια τα παρκαρισμένα αυτοκίνητα πλήθυναν.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Α, ναι. Τις ξέρω κι αυτές...
'Ισως οφειλόταν στο ότι η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου ήταν Μικρασιάτες πρόσφυγες, νοικοκύρηδες, μερακλήδες, που έδιναν σημασία στη γνώμη και την εκτίμηση του γείτονα (και μιλάω για μέσα δεκαετίας εξήντα ως αρχές ογδόντα). Τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν όταν οι παλιοί άρχισαν να αποδημούν και γιγαντώθηκαν όταν ο κοινωνικός ιστός αλλοιώθηκε, ώσπου έπαψε να είναι γειτονιά. Σήμερα έχει γίνει αγνώριστη...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, με την κατάλληλη συντήρηση (λέξη άγνωστη σε όλους τους τομείς της ελληνικής πολιτείας) δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να γκρεμιστούν. Όπως έγραψε ο Δαιμαν χρειάζονται (πολλά) χρήματα. Ο αντισεισμικός κανονισμός μπορεί να άλλαξε και να έγινε πιο αυστηρός αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τα παλιά κτήρια είναι προς κατάρρευση. Οι προσθήκες αφορούν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και μπορούν να γίνουν επεμβάσεις σε παλιές οικοδομές ώστε να καλύπτονται. Επίσης, δεν χρειάζεται καν να κρατηθεί το ίδιο το κτήριο αλλά μπορεί να σωθεί μόνον η πρόσοψη.



Το είπαμε αυτό, θέλει χρήμα. Και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο γιατί δεν έχουν και καμμιά φοβερή αρχιτεκτονική ή ιστορική αξία, είναι πολύ πρόσφατα για κάτι τέτοιο. Η συντήρηση μπορεί να διατηρεί την πρόσοψη, όχι όμως και την δομική αντοχή του κτηρίου σε απρόβλεπτα γεγονότα ή σταδιακή φθορά (σεισμούς, creep, οξείδωση, κτλ). Πρακτικά, αν θέλεις κτήρια που θυμίζουν την τότε αρχιτεκτονική, είναι προτιμότερο να τα φτιάξεις απ' την αρχή παρά να συντηρείς τα παλιά.



bernardina said:


> Φανταστείτε όταν θα γεράσουν οι ουρανοξύστες!



Αυτοί θα ζήσουν πολύ περισσότερο, μιας και γενικά φτιάχνονται για πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια, ακριβώς εξαιτίας του συμβολικού τους χαρακτήρα και του υπέρογκου κόστους τους. Αλλά όταν χρειαστεί, θα γκρεμιστούν με εκρηκτικά· κάπως έτσι:






Πάρτε και μια γέφυρα:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Γεννήθηκες για την καταστροφή! :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Έχω δει κατεδάφιση πολυκατοικίας σφηνωμένης μεσοτοιχία (έλειπαν οι τούβλινοι τοίχοι βέβαια, αλλά σιγά το δύσκολο). Ένας μήνας (τουλάχιστον) ασταμάτητο κομπρεσέρ. Κατακαλόκαιρο, και να μην μπορείς να ανοίξεις τα παράθυρα.



Με παραδοσιακά μέσα κατεδάφισης γίνεται, με εκρηκτικά όχι. Βασικά γίνεται κι αυτό, αλλά υπάρχει μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος να κάνεις δομική ζημιά στην διπλανή οικοδομή. Και με παραδοσιακά μέσα μπορείς να κάνεις ζημιά, αν δεν το κάνεις σωστά.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> δεν έχουν και καμμιά φοβερή αρχιτεκτονική ή ιστορική αξία, είναι πολύ πρόσφατα για κάτι τέτοιο.


Τα νεοκλασικά εννοείς; Τα αρτ-ντέκο; γενικά οι προπολεμικές πολυκατοικίες έχουν και ιστορική αξία και πολλές από αυτές και αρχιτεκτονική. 



Hellegennes said:


> Η συντήρηση μπορεί να διατηρεί την πρόσοψη, όχι όμως και την δομική αντοχή του κτηρίου σε απρόβλεπτα γεγονότα ή σταδιακή φθορά (σεισμούς, creep, οξείδωση, κτλ). Πρακτικά, αν θέλεις κτήρια που θυμίζουν την τότε αρχιτεκτονική, είναι προτιμότερο να τα φτιάξεις απ' την αρχή παρά να συντηρείς τα παλιά.


Δεν κατάλαβες, όταν έγραψα «να διατηρηθεί μόνο η πρόσοψη» το εννοούσα: κρατιέται η πρόσοψη και από πίσω χτίζεται νέο οικοδόμημα. Αυτό δηλαδή.

Όπως και να 'χει, η (μαζική) κατεδάφιση παλιών κτηρίων και αλλοίωση της εικόνας των πόλεων είναι ένα φαινόμενο που δεν υπάρχει στις ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις που όλοι θαυμάζουμε. Εκεί τα κέντρα τους αποτελούνται από οικοδομές εκατονταετιών. Όσες από αυτές γκρεμίστηκαν είχαν υποστεί ανεπανόρθωτες ζημιές στον πόλεμο. Αυτό που έγινε/γίνεται στην Ελλάδα δεν έγινε για λόγους ασφαλείας και σεισμικότητας, αλλά λόγω αντιπαροχής και οικοπεδοφαγίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> [...] κρατιέται η πρόσοψη και από πίσω χτίζεται νέο οικοδόμημα. Αυτό δηλαδή.



Ή αυτό, πιο γνωστό στους Αθηναίους, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> creep


ερπυσμός :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Όπως και να 'χει, η (μαζική) κατεδάφιση παλιών κτηρίων και αλλοίωση της εικόνας των πόλεων είναι ένα φαινόμενο που δεν υπάρχει στις ευρωπαϊκές πόλεις που όλοι θαυμάζουμε. Εκεί τα κέντρα τους αποτελούνται από οικοδομές εκατονταετιών. Όσες από αυτές γκρεμίστηκαν είχαν υποστεί ανεπανόρθωτες ζημιές στον πόλεμο. Αυτό που έγινε/γίνετε στην Ελλάδα δεν έγινε για λόγους ασφαλείας και σεισμικότητας, αλλά λόγω αντιπαροχής και οικοπεδοφαγείας.



Μα οι περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες δεν αντιμετώπιζαν ποτέ ιδιαίτερα σεισμικά προβλήματα. Π.χ. στην Γερμανία η περίοδος επανάληψης σεισμών έντασης 5 Ρίχτερ είναι περίπου *10 χρόνια*, ενώ στην Ελλάδα είναι περίπου *20 μέρες*.



Zazula said:


> ερπυσμός :)



Μπράβο ρε Ζαζ.:)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Ελλη, στον ΒΠΠ οι πόλεις, ξερωγώ, της Γερμανίας, έγιναν νιανιά από τους βομβαρδισμούς των Συμμαχικών αεροπλάνων. Έχω μαρτυρίες (που σου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα) περιπτώσεων που τα κτήρια ξαναχτίστηκαν απ' την αρχή _στα ίδια σχέδια_ και συχνά _με τα ίδια υλικά_ στο βαθμό που μπορούσαν να διασωθούν.

κι εδώ παθαίνω ένα ντεζαβί γιατί νομίζω πως αυτό το έχω ξαναγράψει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2013)

Έλλη, θέλεις να πεις ότι τα νεοκλασικά του κέντρου της Αθήνας δόθηκαν αντιπαροχή επειδή είχαν σεισμικά προβλήματα, ή επειδή εκεί γύρω στο '60 (χοντρικά) άρχισε να έρχεται μαζικά ο κόσμος από την επαρχία στην Αθήνα, οπότε και κατεδαφίστηκαν τα μικρά σπίτια για να χτιστούν αυτές οι υπέροχες πολυκατοικίες του κέντρου, της Κυψέλης, του Παγκρατίου κλπ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Έλλη, θέλεις να πεις ότι τα νεοκλασικά του κέντρου της Αθήνας δόθηκαν αντιπαροχή επειδή είχαν σεισμικά προβλήματα, ή επειδή εκεί γύρω στο '60 (χοντρικά) άρχισε να έρχεται μαζικά ο κόσμος από την επαρχία στην Αθήνα, οπότε και κατεδαφίστηκαν τα μικρά σπίτια για να χτιστούν αυτές οι υπέροχες πολυκατοικίες του κέντρου, της Κυψέλης, του Παγκρατίου κλπ;



Όχι, το δεύτερο συνέβη. Αυτό που λέω σχετικά με την σεισμικότητα είναι ότι τα περισσότερα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα άντεχαν μέχρι σήμερα ή θα αντιμετώπιζαν σοβαρά προβλήματα κατοικησιμότητας. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να γίνουν άθλιες πολυκατοικίες, στην θέση τους.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Έτυχε να βρίσκομαι στη Λισσαβόνα την εποχή που η χώρα είχε γίνει πρόσφατα μέλος της ΕΕ (ναι, ξέρω, κάνει τζιζ το θέμα, αλλά δεν θ' αλλάξουμε και την Ιστορία...) Λοιπόν, η πόλη ήταν ένα απέραντο εργοτάξιο -δρόμοι, μετρό, έργα κάθε λογής, και κυρίως αναστηλώσεις κτισμάτων από την εποχή της μεγάλης ακμής. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είχε κρατηθεί μόνο το κέλυφος με τα χαρακτηριστικά αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία

Παράδειγμα. (Και, όχι, δεν προφέρεται Ρόσιο :) )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Μιλάς βέβαια για τα κτίσματα της πρωτεύουσας μιας παγκόσμιας αυτοκρατορίας...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> (Και, όχι, δεν προφέρεται Ρόσιο :) )


_Γοσίου_


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μιλάς βέβαια για τα κτίσματα της πρωτεύουσας μιας παγκόσμιας αυτοκρατορίας...



Δεν ήταν όλα όσα είδα χρυσοποίκιλτα παλάτια. Και η Πορτογαλία έχει πάψει προ πολλού να είναι αυτοκρατορία. 

Επιπλέον θεωρώ λάθος να θεωρούμε αξιόλογο αρχιτεκτονικά μόνο ό,τι κάνει μπαμ στο μάτι --ροκοκό, μπαρόκ, "νεοκλασικό"... Οι λιτές, γεωμετρικές γραμμές του Μπαουχάους, τα ελληνικά Ξενία (παρόλο που ο αγαπημένος Κωνσταντινίδης είχε αποκηρύξει την επανάχρησή τους), όλη αυτή κατηγορία "μη-εντυπωσιακών", "τετράγωνων" "μπετονένιων" κουτιών μάλλον πρέπει να ιδωθεί με άλλο μάτι. Μπας και γλιτώσουμε από κάτι τερατουργήματα.:blink:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μπας και γλιτώσουμε από κάτι τερατουργήματα.:blink:



Μα γιατί; Τι σε πειράζει στο τόσο αρμονικό αυτό κτήριο που παντρεύει το κλασικό με το μοντέρνο;


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...] Μπας και γλιτώσουμε από κάτι τερατουργήματα.:blink:



Πανξουτόνι ζεις! Από εκείνο έως εκείνο (και αλλού, αν καλοψάξω). 
Μαρμοτεικονίδιο:





Όλο τα μύδια και τα μήδια... 


Και *Βαδίζοντας προσεκτικά στο Ιστορικό Κέντρο της Αθήνας*.


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

M' αρέσει που όταν μιλάμε για Ευρώπη κατευθείαν συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα με Γερμανία, ειδικά στη σεισμικότητα. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δε συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα με Ιταλία, νότια Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία (το έκανε η Μπέρνη ευτυχώς), Μάλτα, Κύπρο κλπ. 

Η Πάτρα είναι η πόλη με τα περισσότερα διατηρητέα στην Ελλάδα μετά την Αθήνα- λογικό άλλωστε αφού η πόλη ευημερούσε το 19ο αιώνα και τα περισσότερα κτίρια είναι έργα διάσημων αρχιτεκτόνων της περιόδου- και δεν μιλάμε για μονοκατοικίες αλλά για δημόσια και ιδιωτικά κτίρια όλων των μεγεθών. Αν σκεφτούμε το μέγεθός της σε σχέση με την Αθήνα αντιλαμβανόμαστε για τι ποσοστό μιλάμε. Δυστυχώς όμως είναι τα περισσότερα σκόρπια, σε ελάχιστα σημεία των Πατρών υπάρχουν ολόκληρα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα διατηρημένα. Δεν θα με πείραζε καθόλου να είναι όλο το κέντρο της Πάτρας μουσείο αρχιτεκτονικής του 19ου αιώνα. Η πόλη θα είχε έτσι κάποιο τουριστικό ενδιαφέρον, αντί να είναι το μαύρο χάλι που είναι σήμερα. 

Όταν πήγα στη Σύρο για πρώτη φορά πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. Εκεί σώθηκαν γιατί πτώχευσαν και εγκαταλείφθηκαν τα σπίτια. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, η Σύρος δεν είναι νησίδα σταθερότητας στους σεισμούς. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στη Ζυρίχη το κέντρο είναι όλο κατοικίες του 1200-1300, οι περισσότερες αναπαλαιωμένες αρχές 20ου αιώνα (δεν ξέρω πόσο αναπαλαιώθηκαν ή τους άλλαξαν τα φώτα), και είδα να έχουν και γκαράζ και μοντέρνα μονωτικά παράθυρα που εμφανισιακά είναι ίδια με τα παλιά, και φαντάζομαι και μόνωση τοποθετημένη εσωτερικά για να μη χαλάει η πρόσοψη. 
Η εφαρμογή μονωτικών ενεργειών σε παλιά κτίρια είναι μεγάλος κλάδος κι ένας φίλος μου ασχολείται με αυτά. Το πιο εύκολο είναι να γκρεμίσεις και να ξηλώσεις τα πάντα. Αλλά και η αναπαλαίωση δεν είναι αδύνατη, ούτε κοστίζει πάντα περισσότερο. 

Αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω με το αρχικό μου μήνυμα είναι ότι επικρατεί η άποψη ότι γκρεμίστηκαν χαμόσπιτα και φτιάχτηκαν πολυκατοικίες. Κρίνοντας από την Πάτρα, οι παλιότερες πολυκατοικίες βρίσκονται γύρω από τα Ψηλαλώνια (πλατεία Υψηλών Αλωνίων), την κεντρική πλατεία της προεπαναστατικής Πάτρας, και γενικότερα το μέρος που πήγαινες από πάντα για να κάνεις φιγούρα πράιμ λοκέισον, που θα έλεγαν οι αγγλόφωνοι. Ιδού σήμερα. Για σύγκριση, εδώ παλιά.


Από τα λίγα που σώζονται και από τις παλιές φωτογραφίες είναι εμφανές ότι εκεί ήταν τα πιο σικ και μοδάτα νεοκλασσικά της πόλης. Φυσικά εκεί χτίστηκαν οι πιο σικ και μοδάτες πολυκατοικίες. Που τώρα είναι 50 ετών.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Ρεπετίτιο ρεεεεε! Εστ μάτερ. Μη σου πω και πάτερ, δηλαδή. :lol:


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ρεπετίτιο ρεεεεε! Εστ μάτερ. Μη σου πω και πάτερ, δηλαδή. :lol:





daeman said:


> ...
> ... Άλλωστε - να δεις πώς το λέγαν οι Ρωμαίοι, πώς το λέγαν... ναι! - repetitio est... repetitio est pater... repetitio est mater... (sic, sic! sick!) repetitio est alma mater studiorum! Όχι, άκυρο.  Άλτσι, σάτσι, πάψε να με τσιγκλάς μη σου πάρω και τη μάνα και τον πατέρα και όλο σου το σόι, ακούς;
> ...



“Everything that needs to be said has already been said. But since they keep saying it, everything must be quoted again.”


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> M'αρέσει που όταν μιλάμε για Ευρώπη κατευθείαν συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα με Γερμανία, ειδικά στη σεισμικότητα. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δε συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα με Ιταλία, νότια Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία (το έκανε η Μπέρνη ευτυχώς), Μάλτα, Κύπρο κλπ.



Τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο, αλλά μετά αν θέλεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε κι αυτήν την σύγκριση. Την Γερμανία την ανέφερα γιατί αναφέρθηκε η Ευρώπη. Επίσης χάνεις το point μου, θα το αναλύσω ξανά αργότερα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όταν πήγα στη Σύρο για πρώτη φορά πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. Εκεί σώθηκαν γιατί πτώχευσαν και εγκαταλείφθηκαν τα σπίτια. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, η Σύρος δεν είναι νησίδα σταθερότητας στους σεισμούς.


Η Ερμούπολη κατοικείται συνεχώς εδώ από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα - δεν ξέρω για πιο πίσω, αλλά θα μάθω. Τα σπίτα μέσα στην πόλη τα οποία είναι εγκαταλελειμμένα συνήθως ανήκουν σε 10+ κληρονόμους που δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να σκάσουν ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να τα ανακαινίσουν* αφού κανείς δεν θα μείνει εκεί (και όχι, δεν πωλούνται, είναι πανάκριβα).

Αν εννοείς ότι υπάρχουν άδεια σπίτια στην Άνω Σύρο, πράγματι, υπάρχουν - συνήθως επειδή είναι παλιά, η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη, η επισκευή ακριβή, και δεν μπορείς να τα δώσεις αντιπαροχή. 

Θέλω να πω, δεν σώθηκαν επειδή «πτώχευσαν». Σώθηκαν επειδή α) όπως και στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα, δεν υπήρχε αθρόα μετακίνηση προς τα αστικά κέντρα, όπως έγινε στην Αθήνα (η μισή Πελοπόννησος και η μισή Κρήτη στην Αθήνα ζει), β) τα τελευταία χρόνια υπάρχουν πολύ αυστηροί πολεοδομικοί κανονισμοί, γ) το μέγεθος των σπιτιών και το ανάγλυφο της περιοχής δεν επιτρέπουν να χτιστούν τεράστιες πολυκατοικίες. 

Και επίσης, δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε αυτό που έγινε στην Αθήνα με καμία άλλη πόλη στην Ελλάδα. Η μετακίνηση της περιφέρειας προς τα εδώ δημιούργησε ανάγκες στέγασης που δεν υπήρξαν *πουθενά αλλού στην Ελλάδα*. Αν συνυπολογίσουμε την παντελή έλλειψη σχεδιασμού και τη γενικευμένη προχειρότητα που μας οδηγούσε να φτιάχνουμε σκοτώστρες όπως η Πατρών-Κορίνθου**, δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε γιατί η Αθήνα είναι η μόνη (από όσο ξέρω) ευρωπαϊκή πρωτεύουσα που δεν έχει παλιά πόλη όπως τη βλέπουμε σε άλλες χώρες. 



__________
*Οι πολεοδομικοί κανονισμοί είναι πολύ αυστηροί, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ό,τι υλικά θέλεις στο σπίτι σου (αλουμίνια, ας πούμε), και όλα κοστίζουν τιμές Αθήνας +, γιατί η πρόσβαση είναι πολλές φορές δύσκολη επειδή συχνά δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση με αυτοκίνητο, τα μεγάλα φορτηγά δεν χωράνε κλπ.
**Κάπου ξανάγραφα ότι στην Ισπανία την ίδια περίοδο έφτιαχναν δρόμους με 4 λωρίδες σε κάθε κατεύθυνση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> M' αρέσει που όταν μιλάμε για Ευρώπη κατευθείαν συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα με Γερμανία, ειδικά στη σεισμικότητα. Ποτέ μα ποτέ δε συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα με Ιταλία, νότια Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Πορτογαλία (το έκανε η Μπέρνη ευτυχώς), Μάλτα, Κύπρο κλπ.



Λοιπόν, όπως υποσχέθηκα, στην πρώτη εικόνα βλέπουμε την σεισμική δραστηριότητα δεκαετίας (01-01-2003 με 01-01-2013), για σεισμικές δονήσεις άνω των 5 Ρίχτερ, στην Ιταλία, Μάλτα, Πορτογαλία, Νότια Γαλλία και Ισπανία (Η Μάλτα δεν διακρίνεται ακριβώς, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχε κανέναν τόσο μεγάλο σεισμό την τελευταία δεκαετία). Η δεύτερη εικόνα δείχνει το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά για την Ελλάδα και την Κύπρο.















Περιττό να πω ότι η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της. Είναι εμφανές ότι η σεισμική δραστηριότητα στην Ελλάδα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από οποιαδήποτε χώρα είτε της Βόρειας είτε της Νότιας Ευρώπης:

Μάλτα: 0
Ιταλία: 28
Πορτογαλία: 0 (εκτός κι αν μετράμε τις Αζόρες, οπότε 6)
Νότια Γαλλία: 1
Ισπανία: 2
Κύπρος: 3 (θαλάσσιοι, μακριά απ' το νησί)
Ελλάδα: 118 (περίπου 1 τον μήνα)

Για την ίδια περίοδο, σεισμούς μεγαλύτερους των 6 Ρίχτερ έχουμε:
Μάλτα: 0
Ιταλία: 0
Πορτογαλία: 0
Νότια Γαλλία: 0
Ισπανία: 0
Κύπρος: 0
Ελλάδα: 11 (περίπου 1 τον χρόνο)

Θυμίζω ότι μιλάμε για στοιχεία δεκαετίας. Επίσης η διαφορά 5>6 δηλώνει έκλυση ενέργειας 32 φορές μεγαλύτερη. Τα στοιχεία είναι του γεωλογικού ινστιτούτου των ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 12, 2013)

Ελληγενή, οι σεισμοί δεν ξεκίνησαν την τελευταία δεκαετία στην Ελλάδα. Εννοώ πως τα κτήρια που χτίστικαν πριν τον _νέο αντισεισμικό κανονισμό_ δεν είναι σώνει και καλά έτοιμα για κατάρρευση. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχε μείνει τίποτα όρθιο.

Και κυρίως: δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος της αρχιτεκτονικής ισοπέδωσης και της κατεδάφισης αξιόλογων παλιών κτηρίων της ελληνικής πόλης. Κατ' αρχάς αυτή ξεκίνησε ήδη πριν τον νέο κανονισμό. 



Palavra said:


> Και επίσης, δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε αυτό που έγινε στην Αθήνα με καμία άλλη πόλη στην Ελλάδα.


Σε όλες τις ελληνικές πόλεις που υπήρξε «ανοικοδόμηση», από την πιο μικρή ως την πιο μεγάλη, βλέπουμε το ίδιο χάλι. Ποια να πρωτοσκεφτώ; Τα Γιάννενα; Το Ηράκλειο; Την Βέροια; Αυτές είναι πόλεις που είχαν ιστορικά κέντρα από τα οποία απέμειναν ελάχιστα, σχετικά, κτήρια. Ακόμη και το Ναύπλιο που έχει διατηρημένη την παλιά πόλη, οι μετέπειτα συνοικίες είναι η γνωστή νεοελληνική κατάσταση


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Ελληγενή, οι σεισμοί δεν ξεκίνησαν την τελευταία δεκαετία στην Ελλάδα. Εννοώ πως τα κτήρια που χτίστικαν πριν τον _νέο αντισεισμικό κανονισμό_ δεν είναι σώνει και καλά έτοιμα για κατάρρευση. Αλλιώς δεν θα είχε μείνει τίποτα όρθιο.



Πολλά κτήρια χτίζονταν σχεδόν χωρίς αντισεισμική προστασία, πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι τα περισσότερα δεν χτιζόταν με επαρκή χαρακτηριστικά για να αντέξουν πάνω από 60 χρόνια. Το ότι είχαμε σεισμούς και πριν δεν είναι πολύ σχετικό με το θέμα. Δεν αρκεί να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει μια απειλή, πρέπει να και να ξέρεις να την αντιμετωπίζεις· επίσης να έχεις διάθεση να ξοδέψεις το χρήμα, κανείς ιδιοκτήτης δεν φτιάχνει σπίτια με το σκεπτικό ότι πρέπει να κρατηθούν όρθια για 2 αιώνες γιατί θα αποκτήσουν αρχιτεκτονική αξία και πρέπει να τα θαυμάζουν οι περαστικοί (τουλάχιστον κανείς ιδιοκτήτης του περασμένου αιώνα). Όσο για το αν θα είχε μείνει τίποτα όρθιο, είναι και θέμα συγκυρίας. Π.χ. στην Αθήνα θα βλέπαμε τα αποτελέσματα στον σεισμό του '99.



Gilgamesh said:


> Και κυρίως: δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος της αρχιτεκτονικής ισοπέδωσης και της κατεδάφισης αξιόλογων παλιών κτηρίων της ελληνικής πόλης. Κατ' αρχάς αυτή ξεκίνησε ήδη πριν τον νέο κανονισμό.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το επαναλαμβάνουμε αυτό. Νομίζω ότι το σχόλιό μου ήταν ξεκάθαρο:

_Αυτό που λέω σχετικά με την σεισμικότητα είναι ότι τα περισσότερα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα άντεχαν μέχρι σήμερα ή θα αντιμετώπιζαν σοβαρά προβλήματα κατοικησιμότητας. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να γίνουν άθλιες πολυκατοικίες, στην θέση τους._


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 12, 2013)

Ναι, ειπώθηκαν αυτά. Βιάστηκα να απαντήσω πριν καλοδιαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες :blush:


----------

